# ACT Broadband Launched in Chennai



## swatkats (Dec 20, 2013)

First of all sorry for posting this if you already knew this.


*Tariff plans for Chennai:
*
*i.imgur.com/4TvLNTP.png
*
Availability:*


Abhiramapuram
Adambakkam
ADYAR
Baby Nagar
Besant Nagar
Indra Nagar
Kalashetra colony
Kasthuribai Nagar
Kotturpuram
Madipakam
Mandaveli
Mylapore (LUZ corner)
RA Puram
Santhome
Taramani
Thiruvanmiur
Velachery

- Service Taxes Extra
- Uploads not counted in FUP.


*Customer care*: 044-42840000


I think this should help bandwidth hungry Users.


----------



## snap (Dec 20, 2013)

whoa what's with the after fup speed

can you pls post the price after tax it will help many


----------



## swatkats (Dec 20, 2013)

snap said:


> can you pls post the price after tax it will help many



15mbps 999 - Rs. 1122 inc tax
15mbps 1099 - Rs. 1235 inc Tax
25mbps 1299 - Rs. 1460 inc Tax
50mbps 3249 - Rs.3650 inc Tax


----------



## snap (Dec 20, 2013)

thanks


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow! Nice tariffs. 
Is there any possibility, ACT Broadband serving Coimbatore in near futue??? I'm eager to get it if it is available here.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2013)

Are whats with the speed after reaching FUP limit? Anyways the same ACT here in Hyderabad is called BEAM and they are offering better speeds after reaching FUP limit.Mine is 15MBPS with 50GB FUP and later on 2MBPS Unlimited.


----------



## swatkats (Dec 21, 2013)

@ramkumarvche I guess you have to call up their customer care and ask or ping them on Twitter. 


@bavusani Beam is part of ACT and Beam's Management is Different hence better plans.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2013)

swatkats said:


> @ramkumarvche I guess you have to call up their customer care and ask or ping them on Twitter.
> 
> 
> @bavusani Beam is part of ACT and Beam's Management is Different hence better plans.



At last they launched in Chennai and if I move to there it would be good for to have an ISP like ACT.


----------



## DVJex (Dec 24, 2013)

Cool, but terrible post FUP speeds. Is there any thought to so much difference? 
(15MBPS-512KBPS, abt 30x throttle  . Worse in higher tariff plans)
Are their plans even in Bangalore like that?



swatkats said:


> I think this should help bandwidth hungry Users.



 Doesnt due to the post FUP speeds. They get screwed once they hit FUP. That initial speed only helps hitting the FUP cap so much faster.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

DVJex said:


> Cool, but terrible post FUP speeds. Is there any thought to so much difference?
> (15MBPS-512KBPS, abt 30x throttle  . Worse in higher tariff plans)
> Are their plans even in Bangalore like that?
> 
> ...



40GB is some huge data. do you know there are *still* people who live with 1 gb or 2gb per month(i am one of such people)? these plans are just a boon to those people. although i would agree that  post fup speed is not so good. in my opinion  they should atleast give 4mbps .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> 40GB is some huge data. do you know there are *still* people who live with 1 gb or 2gb per month(i am one of such people)? these plans are just a boon to those people. although i would agree that  post fup speed is not so good. in my opinion  they should atleast give 4mbps .



Mine is 50GB for 15MBPS @Rs.1140 but post FUP it is 2MBPS where as the next plan is 50MBPS with FUP 100/200GB @ 2500/2800 but post FUP it is 6MBPS. I reached my FUP on 15th of this month and Beam CC called me saying they want me to consider the next plan but my wife will kick my @ss if I do that.
I think for 50MBPS at least post FUP speed should be 20MBPS so that even if FUP is 100GB it does not matter at all and in my Plan post FUP speed should have been 8MBPS with FUP limit of 50GB but these Beam fellows does not care.
PS: The plans which I have specified above should be implemented in all cities where ACT/Beam is existing.


----------



## DVJex (Dec 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> 40GB is some huge data. do you know there are *still* people who live with 1 gb or 2gb per month(i am one of such people)? these plans are just a boon to those people. although i would agree that  post fup speed is not so good. in my opinion  they should atleast give 4mbps .





Spoiler






swatkats said:


> I think this should help bandwidth hungry Users.





Was replying to that. 
Yea I know there are people with low bandwidth usage. I have a friend who's major bandwidth usage comes only from steam and he plays a very limited set of games, so he doesnt use that much. More than you of course  .Someone like you can use a friend's internet or 2G/3G. Works out cheap since it's so little data. 



bavusani said:


> Mine is 50GB for 15MBPS @Rs.1140 but post FUP it is 2MBPS where as the next plan is 50MBPS with FUP 100/200GB @ 2500/2800 but post FUP it is 6MBPS. I reached my FUP on 15th of this month and Beam CC called me saying they want me to consider the next plan but my wife will kick my @ss if I do that.
> I think for 50MBPS at least post FUP speed should be 20MBPS so that even if FUP is 100GB it does not matter at all and in my Plan post FUP speed should have been 8MBPS with FUP limit of 50GB but these Beam fellows does not care.
> PS: The plans which I have specified above should be implemented in all cities where ACT/Beam is existing.


What he said. The difference in speeds is really bad. The more speed you get, the faster it is to burn through all that data and reach your FUP limit. 
Beam does seem to have better plans than ACT though.


----------



## swatkats (Dec 24, 2013)

Your Complaints are all Valid. ACT should bring Post FUP speed to 1mbps at least. I know they want to make good money but this is literally Punishing for crossing FUP limits or probably I should say 15mbps up to 40Gb plan, 512kbps is neglect-able for user to get used to.

If i Were You, I would Give my Feedback to them on twitter.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2013)

swatkats said:


> Your Complaints are all Valid. ACT should bring Post FUP speed to 1mbps at least. I know they want to make good money but this is literally Punishing for crossing FUP limits or probably I should say 15mbps up to 40Gb plan, 512kbps is neglect-able for user to get used to.
> 
> If i Were You, I would Give my Feedback to them on twitter.



Have Beam called you for any feedback lately buddy? They called me now and I just gave them 4.5/5


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

DVJex said:


> Yea I know there are people with low bandwidth usage. I have a friend who's major bandwidth usage comes only from steam and he plays a very limited set of games, so he doesnt use that much. More than you of course  .Someone like you can use a friend's internet or 2G/3G. Works out cheap since it's so little data.



i am using idea 3g 2gb at rs 450 per month.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i am using idea 3g 2gb at rs 450 per month.



Buddy you should come over to either Chennai or Hyderabad or Bangalore which ever is closer.


----------



## DVJex (Dec 25, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Buddy you should come over to either Chennai or Hyderabad or Bangalore which ever is closer.



That 2gb is enough according to him. No point in moving just for fibre.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Buddy you should come over to either Chennai or Hyderabad or Bangalore which ever is closer.



well moving to another location is not a viable option.



DVJex said:


> That 2gb is enough according to him. No point in moving just for fibre.



i am handling with 2 gb for almost 2 years now.  but anyway, the more , the better


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> well moving to another location is not a viable option.
> i am handling with 2 gb for almost 2 years now.  but anyway, the more , the better


  I wish that ACT comes to your place soon.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I wish that ACT comes to your place soon.



thanks for that.


----------



## Pnv Kannan (Dec 26, 2013)

Any idea on how good it is? I am planning to subscribe. They are saying they need to fix a switch for which they will refund 50 rs for the power usage 



swatkats said:


> First of all sorry for posting this if you already knew this.
> 
> 
> *Tariff plans for Chennai:
> ...


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm using Airtel 3G 2GB at 255 bucks a month. 



rijinpk1 said:


> i am using idea 3g 2gb at rs 450 per month.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

ramkumarvcbe said:


> I'm using Airtel 3G 2GB at 255 bucks a month.



idea is the only one which has not reduced the 3g rates


----------



## Gollum (Dec 26, 2013)

I don't know about you but ACT BB counts uploads in the FUP


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I don't know about you but ACT BB counts uploads in the FUP



who does not count??


----------



## lywyre (Dec 26, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I don't know about you but ACT BB counts uploads in the FUP





rijinpk1 said:


> who does not count??



ACT does *not* count uploads,  I guess.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 26, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> who does not count??



Beam does not count Uploads.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 26, 2013)

lywyre said:


> ACT does *not* count uploads,  I guess.



they count. I have checked the same in my usage table and also the act cc agree to it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

well, i thought every ISP charges for upload+download combined.


----------



## swatkats (Dec 26, 2013)

lywyre said:


> ACT does *not* count uploads, I guess.





bavusani said:


> Beam does not count Uploads.





Gollum said:


> they count. I have checked the same in my usage table and also the act cc agree to it.



ACT still Doesn't count FUP according to the official site,  but Beam is counting uploads in FUP and i make sure my uploading doesn't cross downloading to be Honest with my ISP. 



rijinpk1 said:


> well, i thought every ISP charges for upload+download combined.


So this so called ACT Group has been doing that Since its inception but it seems their customers are doing a lot of seeding than downloading. So they decided to drop that exclusive feature


----------



## snap (Dec 26, 2013)

beam counting uploads also? you checked?


----------



## swatkats (Dec 26, 2013)

snap said:


> beam counting uploads also? you checked?


For Some Yes, For Some No. You should ask them. But officially uploads are being counted.


----------



## snap (Dec 26, 2013)

damn and they are recently increasing the price also 

they posted something about the govt increasing the taxes


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

swatkats said:


> So this so called ACT Group has been doing that Since its inception but it seems their customers are doing a lot of seeding than downloading. So they decided to drop that exclusive feature



that is really good 



snap said:


> damn and they are recently increasing the price also
> 
> they posted something about the govt increasing the taxes



blame govt. for that. if the tax get increased, there is nothing they can do except increasing the price.


----------



## dhatchina (Apr 26, 2014)

How fast will i use up 40gb data with 15mbps speed if i use by watching more videos and downloads?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 26, 2014)

those jacka ss es increased th cost here in bangalore.


----------



## swatkats (May 1, 2014)

Gollum said:


> those jacka ss es increased th cost here in bangalore.


Infrastructure costs have increased over a period of time. They should have increased Post FUP speeds at least. 
They are interested in Ripping off the customers in bangalore than keep them satisfied.


----------

